
The H Index for Computer Science - scott_s
http://web.cs.ucla.edu/~palsberg/h-number.html
======
hprotagonist
The cyclist's equivalent of _h_ is _E_ , the Eddington Number.

    
    
      the largest integer n such that one had cycled at least n miles on n different days. 
    

It is painful in both cases because it's a measure of reliable work, not most
overall impressive work. If you write 16 papers and 15 of them are cited 15
times and one is cited 2000 times, your h is still 15!

[http://www2.lowell.edu/users/jch/mtb/e.html](http://www2.lowell.edu/users/jch/mtb/e.html)

~~~
medymed
Maybe an alternate distribution would be some number n such that there is one
paper cited at least n times, at least two papers cited n/2 times, at least 3
cited n/3, up to n=10 or so. Allows for a bit of a tail and still easy to
remember and calculate. Could dramatically shift weight toward people
publishing multiple landmark papers.

------
kepler1
What will the keepers of this index say to the social justice criticism that
it's unfair to track this metric because it discriminates against women and
minorities who don't get chances to publish as much?

~~~
tensor
I'd say it's a good way to measure discrimination, among other uses. If the
average h-index for a given group is significantly lower than other groups, it
could indicate a discrimination problem. Ceasing to measure the problem won't
make it go away.

------
alphagrep12345
Why maintain it? Why not just use google scholar/semantic scholar?

